#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  CDJ-800 laser defect? Lees dit en je word blij!

## Dyna-freak

Op de zaak waar ik als rasechte TD'er werk, zie ik zo nu en dan eens een Pioneer CDJ-800 met een kapot loopwerk langs fietsen. Omdat Pioneer belachelijk duur is met het repareren hiervan, ben ik zelf eens op zoek gegaan... en rara... :Wink:  In het stukje tekst wat ik hieronder heb geschreven staat precies beschreven hoe je je pioneer met een defecte/niet meer correct ingestelde laser zelf kunt repareren voor een fractie van de prijs!

Laser + loopwerk van Pioneer CDJ-800 vervangen:

Bij de oude unit de spindelmotor + de eraan vastgesoldeerde PCB demonteren d.m.v. het losschroeven van de 2 kleine schroefjes van de spindelmotor + het lossolderen van de lasermove motor. Herhaal dit bij de nieuwe unit. Plaats nu op dezelfde manier de oude spindelmotor + oude PCB op het nieuwe loopwerk. Als dit gedaan is, verbreek dan
de 2 soldeercontacten die zich linksonder (onder de aansluiting van de bandkabelconnector) op de PCB van de laser bevind met behulp van een soldeerbout. Plaats nu het geheel zonder enige afregeling (DUS NIET AAN DE POTMETER OP DE PCB VAN DE LASER DRAAIEN!
BETER IS HET ZELFS NOG OM DEZE TE BORGEN MET BIJVOORBEELD WAT NAGELAK) terug in de pioneer. Klaar!

P.s: Typenummer Pioneer CDJ-800 loopwerk is: SF-P101N van Sanyo. (EN LET OP: Het betrefd de 16 pins versie!!!
Er bestaat ook een 15 pins, maar deze past uiteraard niet!) Deze kost (voor mij) inkoop 6,95

P.s 2: ik heb er totaal GEEN idee van of dit ook zo werkt bij andere Pioneer CD spelers, omdat wij geen andere als deze hebben.

----------


## sussudio

Voor de CDJ-100 is het typenummer: DWY1069

----------


## som

shame, had ik iets eerder moeten weten[B)],
anderzijds kost de bovengenoemde laser 109.90 euro en moet dan nog in het buitenland besteld worden[:I]
bij een pioneercenter heb ik er 174 euro voor betaald.(inc montage)

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:D...+DWY1069&hl=nl

----------


## Ed4

Zijn er ook mensen die ervaring hebben met het afregelen van een laser van een cdj 100. Ik heb er wel een service manual bij maar zijn er nog tips waar je op moet letten.

----------


## luc2366

> Voor de CDJ-100 is het typenummer: DWY1069



Is dit het typenummer van een Sanyo-laser? En kan de rest van de herstelling dan verlopen als hierboven beschreven? Heb hier nl 2 cdj-100's staan die schreeuwen om een nieuw oog  :Smile:

----------


## hosenlander

na lezen van dit forum heb ik een dwy1069 besteld bij justone-schnepel.de .
Deze na paar dagen netjes ontvangen en ingebouwd in mn cdj-100s. Helaas speelde de cd speler nog steeds dezelfde 'wat slechtere' cd's niet die mn andere cdj-100s gewoon wel speelde, geen verbetering dus...
Daarom maar op internet op zoek gegaan naar de service manual vd cdj-100s. Na veel zoekwerk/geklooi deze zowaar gevonden. Daarin staat precies omschreven hoe je de cdj-100s moet afregelen. Wanneer je de dwy1069 laserhead vervangt moet je focus offset, tracking offset, focus gain, tracking gain en de laser diode power opnieuw afstellen! Dit vereist een functiegenerator en een oscilloscoop en nog wat weerstandjes/condensatoren om te kunnen testen. Na afregeling werkte de cdj-100s inderdaad weer! 
Neem effn contact met me op als je interesse hebt in de service manual!

groeten!

----------


## Dario

ik heb ook problemen met een cdj800, mag ik je ff mailen, heb een vraag over de sanyo loopwerk, wat ik nou moet overzetten van de originele zoals jij beschrijft op het forum 
hoop dat je me wil helpen

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

je bent een beetje laat...
topic stamt uit 2005!

----------


## Jurze

Heb via ebay de SF-P101N besteld en daarna deze de stappen gevolgd.
Mijn CDJ-800 werkt weer perfect!

----------

